# transmission? on a 389 tri power for my 66 lemans convert



## gabriel66 (May 2, 2009)

I recently purchased a 66 lemans with a sprint 6 engine. Im looking to convert it to a GTO. I just bought a 389 tri-power for the car and im not sure what transmission goes with it? what is the original transmission? also any recommendations on a better tranny set up? thank you so much


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

gabriel66 said:


> I recently purchased a 66 lemans with a sprint 6 engine. Im looking to convert it to a GTO. I just bought a 389 tri-power for the car and im not sure what transmission goes with it? what is the original transmission? also any recommendations on a better tranny set up? thank you so much


Are you wating to go manual or automatic?

I believe the stock 4 speeds were either Muncie M20 (wide ratio) or M21/22s (close ratios). Lots of them on eBay/Craigslist.

Muncie 4 Speed Identification

My car has a Richmond Super T10 installed, bolts right up and works well. About $1500 new.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If using an automatic, the 2 speed ST300 was the only transmission available in 66 behind any engine in the LeMans.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Lemans Sprint is an extremely rare car, and a convertible is even rarer. There is an excelent restoratin profile in the latest Hemmings Muscle car magazine on a red '67 Hardtop. A restored sprint will get more attention than a far more common GTO (or even MORE common GTO clone) at a car show, and the sprint handles better on the twisties due to its superior weight distribution. It's your car, but man, I'd think really hard before I turned a rare and collectable car into just another pretender. Good luck with it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The Lemans Sprint is an extremely rare car, and a convertible is even rarer. There is an excelent restoratin profile in the latest Hemmings Muscle car magazine on a red '67 Hardtop. A restored sprint will get more attention than a far more common GTO (or even MORE common GTO clone) at a car show, and the sprint handles better on the twisties due to its superior weight distribution. It's your car, but man, I'd think really hard before I turned a rare and collectable car into just another pretender. Good luck with it.


...:agree...:cool


----------



## gabriel66 (May 2, 2009)

i cant say for certian that it is a true sprint car. It definetly has the OHC and the emblem on the side says sprint. Butttt there is no racing stripe and i was told there was only 750 made and the last 3 digits of the vin are 907.... did they offer the straight six over head cam besides in the sprint six?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

gabriel66 said:


> i cant say for certian that it is a true sprint car.


Order the PHS and you'll know exactly what the car was from the factory.
PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

yes the straight 6 was offered as well as the ohc sprint. huge difference in engine 175hp to 210 , they oh would rev till 6200, silly power shifting a 6 at 6 grand 3 speed


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Gabriel, the Sprint package had a 4bbl carb and an engine number prefix of ZD, ZE,ZR, or ZL. Stripes were not mandatory, and not on all cars. '66 Sprints seem to be rarer than '67--'69's. They had 207hp, and were able to keep up with the small block V8's of the era. Glad we've got you thinking it over!!!


----------



## rapdron (Feb 24, 2011)

*66 Lemans Sprint convertible*

Gabriel66
Did you ever complete this package?
If not, please email me about this
Thanks, Ron
rapdron-at-gmail dot com


----------

